# The immortal



## Andrew Green (Apr 15, 2006)

> More than records, Carlson had empathy and a lot of folclore, a combination capable of preserving the work of the eternal boy that captivated everyone and lived as he wished.
> He used to lie about his age and dye the hair. That aside, Carlson was completely authentic and truthfull. Hed always say what was on his mind and would never hold his tongue in order to prevent a conflict or to sound politically correct. On the contrary, he used to create slang that made his points of view even more clear and powerful. The Creontes know it well.
> Carlson had a caring heart that would make him a complete failure as administrator. He would distribute studentships for his pupils in the same amount of the titles his academy would win. Carlson is by far the biggest winner in jiu-jitsus history.






Full Article: http://www.graciemag.com/?c=152&a=4075


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 15, 2006)

Carlson was a legend, RIP. But they need to get a better translator.


----------



## green meanie (Apr 15, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Henderson (Apr 15, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Cujo (Apr 17, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 17, 2006)

A great loss! RIP Sir!   :asian:


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 18, 2006)

:asian:


----------

